# 93 300zx ... Price ?



## JK-1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello all ... I have a Beautiful 1993 300zx, Charcoal color with T-tops , non turbo with 23,000 Miles... I bought it brand new in 93 and obviously very rarely drove it. My question is... Do you think it's worth a little more than Book value because of the low miles or is book value all it's worth ... Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The low mileage will definitely add to a vehicle's value.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

those vehicles are usually highly sought after. i wouldnt sell it by bb value - id sell it at popular market value.


----------

